#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-05
<oier> does anybody know what "bfb" means? The string I am trying to translate is "Fade on bfb and Slide" in unity
<oier> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/eu/62/+translate
<andrejz> oier: Fade on bfb and Slide - fades based on the position of your cursor in the bfb (big funny button - the one in the top left of your panel with the Ubuntu circle of friends on it) and slides.
<andrejz> dpm_ dpm, do you have a link to the meeting notes?
<oier> so should "bfb" left untranslated? or translate the meaning literally?
<andrejz> oier: it's your choice. we translated bfb as "ubuntu button"
<oier> ok, thanks!
<Jessica_Lily> dpm Do you know how i could cajole the glibc people… nothing seems to be happening?
<dpm> hi Jessica_Lily, sometimes replying at the bug asking whether they've had the chance to look at it and if they need any help from your end helps, but yeah, it often takes time to get glibc bugs looked at...
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-07
<TLE> Haaaaaaallo everyone :)
<TLE> just handed in my thesis, so I'M BACK
<dpm> welcome back TLE :) - and congratulations for handing in the thesis!
<TLE> dpm: thanks
<TLE> finally i bit of spare time again, and just in time for gnome and ubuntu translations :)
<dpm> cool :)
<TLE> yeah, I celebrated by (among other things) starting to program that proofreading app that I have been longing for during the past several years :)
<andrejz> congratulations from me too, TLE. I hope i will be hand in my thesis in a good year or so :)
<RawChid> Congratz TLE!  (I finished my thesis last week)
<RawChid> We can shake hands :P
<TLE> andrejz: thanks
<TLE> RawChid: ahh what do you know, that's funny
 * TLE shakes RawChid's hand
<RawChid> What was your subject?
<TLE> The structure sensitivity of CO dissociation on ruthenium surfaces (Keywords; Surface physics and Scanning Tunneling Microscopy), yours?
<artnay> transifex had a major update: http://blog.transifex.net/2011/09/freemium/
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-08
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, I've got an Ubuntu App Developer Week at the time of our call today, would you mind moving it to tomorrow, same time? (I know I haven't sent the notes from last one, sorry. The last 2 weeks have been a bit crazy with developer.ubuntu.com)
<andrejz> it's fine with me
<dpm> cool, thanks. Let's see if it works for Gabor before I send the invitation
<kelemengabor> dpm: works for me too
<kelemengabor> dpm: also, if you send it out, please use the kelemeng at ubuntu dot com address
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, done
<andrejz> cool
<andrejz> dpm maybe you can send the notes please so we can do something about them untill tommorrow?
<dpm> andrejz, it's a good point - I'll do my best. Next week will be better, but this week I'm still busy with UADW and developer.ubuntu.com
<TLE> &quit
<TLE> whops
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-09
<ephan> I think my country's translating team is a bit dead
<ephan> I contacted them and got no response
<dpm> well, can't get response from us staying in the channel only 7 min...
<TLE> dpm: it doesn't really matter how many times that happen, it keeps being annoying
<dpm> yeah :)
<sagaci> hi, along with that localisation blueprint, I was just thinking that it'd be an awful lot of work/effort for something like the en_AU team to have a specialised ISO - but I was just wondering if it would be better remedied for us to have something like an ubuntu-au package that had translations, -au artwork, documentation that could be installable via ubiquity or prompted on the desktop
<dpm> sagaci, I'd recommend you to talk to skaet, who's currently working on that blueprint
<sagaci> righteo
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-10
<sagaci> Hi, I'm in the en_AU translation team on launchpad. I'd like the group to have a mailing list to coordinate correspondence and logs for the team. The owner of the team, Isopogon, seems to be inactive as I've tried to email requesting the mailing list be set up. Is it possible for someone higher up to enable a mailing list for en_AU Ubuntu translators?
<sagaci> I file a question on answers - launchpad, cheerio
#ubuntu-translators 2014-09-05
<Ubuntu_Romero> hello
<Ubuntu_Romero> i'm just new here, from philippines :)
<Ubuntu_Romero> TL Language translator for ubuntu
#ubuntu-translators 2017-09-04
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> I saw this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1714489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714489 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't translate singular" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> I've already proposed a fix
<andyrock> but I'm wondering if this is going to create the same issue
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-notifier/ngettext-livepatch/+merge/329982
